# Bow Trolling Motor Mount for Jon Boat



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

This is another tip from my next E-book, "BASS FISHING 101." 

Here is the trolling motor mount I made for my new Jon Boat. It is made of 3X3" aluminum box beam bought at a local screen enclosure shop. It is bolted to the bow of the boat and has a 3/16" aluminum backing plate across the entire bow.

After mounting the motor on the mount I noticed that there was a lot of flexing in the bow area. Sooner or later I would have had metal fatigue so I had to come up with a way to stiffen the mount. Notice the 2 turn buckles. One end of each turn buckle is attached to the mount and the other end is attached to an eye bolt that replaces the upper screws of the bow eye. (Winch hook eye) This ought to be about the strongest part of the boat.


----------

